
The Scottish Book - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_Book
======
all2
I wonder if something like this would be useful for software engineering /
computer science?

I understand the domains of inquiry are quite different, but having a place to
put open questions, answers, etc. that is limited in some way would be
interested.

The limitation that springs to mind immediately is one of social circles, so
something like Stack Exchange, but for a social circle (defined by courses at
a university, or people that you work with, or other constraints).

Other constraints could be useful as well.

~~~
corodra
I think there's an inherent problem between programmers/software engineers and
the rest of the science/math community when it comes to their outlook on life.
There was a post, I think last year, on HN on famous science, math, dev,
physics quotes. It was just a large list really. Anyways, when you read
through them, you pick up that in other technical professions, they have a
rather bright, happy outlook on life. Science is a way to bring joy to the
world, some way some how. Even math is a way to find the beauty in the natural
world. Humanity's pursuit in the sciences will make the sky bluer. Hope is
powered by the study of physics.

Every quote by a dev/coder/cs quote amounted to, "The light at the end of the
tunnel is an oncoming train."

I do agree it would be interesting for a computer science version of this and
in practice would be online similar to a Slack Exchange or Reddit format...
but reality is, it's going to be a dumpster fire without a nuclear-powered-
iron-fist of keeping the peace.

------
carlob
[https://day.kyiv.ua/en/article/society/scottish-book-
lvivs-m...](https://day.kyiv.ua/en/article/society/scottish-book-lvivs-
mathematical-relic)

very interesting, from the page references

------
thedevindevops
Oh please let there be pi on the menu.

------
davidw
The fate of so many of those people is heartbreaking.

Murdered, murdered, imprisoned, fled, murdered, "lice feeder", fled, murdered,
murdered, murdered.

"Never again" is something to take very, very seriously.

~~~
smacktoward
Indeed. The Nazis took special care when occupying Eastern Europe to seek out
and kill anyone who could qualify as an intellectual (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligenzaktion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligenzaktion)).

They wanted to reduce the Slavic peoples of the east to a slave caste, a dumb,
unthinking labor force suitable only for hard manual labor. So anyone who had
demonstrated a facility for the work of the mind -- scientists, artists,
teachers, civil servants, and so forth -- had to go.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Clumsy brutes. Instagram or Twitter should be enough.

